# Bueller, Emilie and Norman



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

They are at Lake MI with Daniela this am and she just sent this! Oh, Norman, you are something else... LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahaha! The chairman of the board calling the meeting to order!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> hahaha! The chairman of the board calling the meeting to order!


 
No, more like "I SURRENDER!" lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was thinking "Stop. _My lake_." 

Adorable. 

Who is Norman? Is that another pointer of yours? *is envious*


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful picture!

Looks like they were having a blast.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Priceless picture, love it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> I was thinking "Stop. _My lake_."
> 
> Adorable.
> 
> Who is Norman? Is that another pointer of yours? *is envious*


Norman is Penpoint's Everybody Knows My Name. Paul and I brought him home from the National in May to offer a co-own to our "adopted Austrian daughter", Daniela. She'd had to return her Dalmatian puppy to the breeder a month or so prior. My husband could see right away that she was truly a "Pointer girl". So, my friend (the breeder) and I decided to surprise her. We offered her the puppy to train, show, love...We are co-owners simply to mentor and help her, and so either of us can show him in Sweeps and Futurity/Maturity, or bred-by classes. If Daniela had passed, we would would have kept Norm here anyway. He's a gorgeous puppy, a fantastic mover, and loads of personality. Daniela said "YESSSS!!!" So, here we are! And she's doing a FANTASTIC job with him. All the dogs love him, and he's funny, and charming and just a hoot...


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL! These pointer pictures are killin' me...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> LOL! These pointer pictures are killin' me...


Oh, trust me... We have a billion. Wait...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Pointers asleep*

They just quite never look comfortable...


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh my, was that Emi in the last picture?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great capture of a moment in time. Silly boy.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! The picture of them in the lake, is just the best!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww! Nice pic!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

They are too funny. Great pics.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Simon says "front paws up". Great picture.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Oh, trust me... We have a billion. Wait...


Oh my god... those pictures are PRICELESS! 
I had to show a couple of those to my mom. I do believe she's in love. (She was in awe of Crew, too.)
I told her not to get any ideas. I can't really imagine a pointer being happy in an apartment, right? Seems like they would need a lot of room to run?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Oh my god... those pictures are PRICELESS!
> I had to show a couple of those to my mom. I do believe she's in love. (She was in awe of Crew, too.)
> I told her not to get any ideas. I can't really imagine a pointer being happy in an apartment, right? Seems like they would need a lot of room to run?


Surprisingly, they are wonderful indoors. They essentially become part of the decor, impersonating rugs or throws.  
When outdoors, they move for the sheer joy of it - they love to fun and play and it's always surprising that the dogs we quite literally had to scrape off the couch or bed is the same dog we now see moving like a gazelle.


----------



## Norman's Mom (Jul 16, 2011)

Those photos are precious...I have a Norman as well! He too is something else, that's for sure!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Surprisingly, they are wonderful indoors. They essentially become part of the decor, impersonating rugs or throws.
> When outdoors, they move for the sheer joy of it - they love to fun and play and it's always surprising that the dogs we quite literally had to scrape off the couch or bed is the same dog we now see moving like a gazelle.


That is surprising. Granted, I know absolutely nothing about pointers, but I wouldn't have guessed that. They look like they'd be non-stop bundles of energy! (Well, except for those last couple pictures. lol.)


----------

